# L.A. area charters



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

I'll be at a convention in LA in mid Feb, 2011 and hoping to charter 30-35 footer for few days. Can anyone suggest a charter co? What is a good itenerary for 2-3 days? Is Catalina a possibility?


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

ASA Sailing School and Charter Boat Services Southern California - Marina del Rey, Southern California (CA)
These guys are out of Marina Del Rey about 10 mins from LAX by taxi.
I've chartered from them a couple of times (last time a nice Beneteau First 38)
Catalina is a days sail so it should be possible provided the weather holds up.
Both times I've gone in March and the weather was good. Catalina was not busy (most californians think it's still winter) although I was wearing shorts all the time.
They changed owners on my last trip, but I suspect it's for the good.
sam


----------



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

thanks. I had seen them on web. I liked the looks of their Freedom 30. I t will ony be my wife and I've never sailed a Freedom.


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

Catalina is an overnight. MDR is a pretty good way away. But Newport Beach is closer - 3 to 4 hour sail. I think our base there also offers charters. Contact them to find out Newport Beach Sailing at SailTime Orange County


----------



## rolo (Dec 22, 2010)

My wife and I chartered the Freedom 30 from Bluepacific for a 4-day trip to Catalina in September. Neat boat, but nothing fancy. Very easy to handle due to sailplan with big fully battened main and small semi-self-tacking jib. Freestanding keel stepped carbon-fibre mast without shrouds, so you can let that main out all the way... great for running, at the cost of reduced reaching performance.

We were happy with the boat. The halyards were hard to get quiet at night due to resonance inside the large diameter mast though, might be a problem for sleeping in the fore cabin. The charter company was friendly and professional too.


----------

